# The Five-Minute Poetry Thread



## caramel_choctop

I saw this in the NF forum and decided to make a general one. 

The idea is to put your timer on for FIVE minutes only and write what you come up with.

Here's my effort:

*Snail*

Look at it, sitting on its leaf.
Till late morning it gnaws the edges of things,
Hides in letterboxes at high noon.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Equinox sonneT

The nights spine wiggles it shine
It drops from the sky I don't know why
Lovers look up and see spine
It's vertebra fall for all
It releases its spine the night jumps four feet
Iron and diamond spin in the horizon
We watched it fall one and all
Children of the earth watch with worth
Sailors follow its celestial hollow
Pyramids stood still absorbing its will
Underground the sounds of aliens crying
The spine hits ocean massive the explosion
Slowly it sinks as tsunami waves peak
They flow towards land end of plan


----------



## StunnedFox

Not great, but five minutes is five minutes...

*A Crumbling Ruin...*
A crumbling ruin, a sad lament
The end of that which once stood tall
But all so grand is bound to fall
And people carry on, content

To waste away in raise and raze
In boom and bust, no solid ground
The wheel it spins forever 'round
But centre still in centre stays,

The only one true certainty
To from this ruin lift again
A building permanent, no end
And grand, for all the world to see...


----------



## Candy007

Okay well I'm just gonna write whatever's on my mind :

*Actual feelings*
I'm done trying to fit in,
Like a piece of puzzle, I'm always missing,
I'm missing many things in my life,
I'm only surviving, not even alive,

My shell began to crack,
Because of the untruthful words that hit me,
Everyday I try to forget,
The yesterday that haunts me,

I'm looking for a place when I can bury my soul,
A place where I can live forever,
Somewhere far away from home..


----------



## luxurieux

Put it under a spoiler because I'm never confident in anything I write (Like ew seriously I don't know why I even try). I basically just wrote something that's on my mind a lot.


* *




"Be strong.
Do not cry. Do not tremble. Do not crumble
Under the weight of this."

And I don't.

I never do.

I tell myself I'm far too good for that. 
Too strong. 
Too _noble,_
Or whatever.

There's nothing I _can't _do_, _they said.
They said I was so _gi__fted, _so _talented_, 
I had so much _potential, _so much _promise_.
And if I at least try, there's no shame in failing,
Right? But

_""No, no, no, 
It's too much, 
I can't do it

__You are so weak so weak 
so fucking weak
so pathetic
so incompetent 

no one will ever need you want you
youre useless youre nothing
why do you even try
you always fail always make a fool of yourself
just stop stop sto ;""
_
Shut up. Stop trembling.
Be strong, be strong, 
don't let them see how fucked up you are.


----------



## OberonHuxley

It's called Ceres.
Vocaroo | Voice message

This one is called...I was Wild.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s13i7dV3ZdIu

The Zhaa Zhoo of Zin Zain...
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xUOkjn1eBS


----------



## raskoolz

*Dawn*

Dawn is the advent of the the sailor striding towards the shining sea
within it's horizon, is a sky so clear and free

Untold tales for poets to speak of
lie ahead in morrow's wake
sung in harmony with hymms of valor,
from hero's past and mankind's sake

Greet the dawn with teeth that shine and dare to scream
write in the tapestry of time,
the triumph- the opus, of the human spirit, and dare to dream.


----------



## AI.Akane

I walk a narrow path
My head a morphine injection
When I go trough lack of confidence
I ignore, extreme fulfillment, that steps on my door, in dream's like villains
Water in my lungs, ice in my veins
All the humans in redemption
endless blood stains...
Don't know how to belong
Don't know were I've been
I lost myself around the clock, that's ticking life's extreme
Rough roots translate my brain, as I sway an never ending domain, of pure pleasure, excruciating bliss
Questioning the lines of tiresome dismiss.

(I actually don't want to write nothing more)


----------



## 66393

I remember
as a kid,
drifting to sleep
with damp eyes,
scared of
my future.

Now I fall to sleep
inebriated, with 
bloody wrists,
scared of
the world's future. 


i tried. lawl


----------



## Surreal Snake

600 BC

Sappho never wore any robes on ******
Women walked around not a sound
They study poetry, philosophy and science
Physiology and biology diamond and theology
Mythology and spice and everything nice
Mice and cyclops meat
Where angels meet on the peat
Halloween and mythic queens
Trick or treat
Philology
Space and rats with diamond encrusted backs
For many hours a day they refrain
With book and sphere there were many deer
Peace all day love all night
Life


----------



## Surreal Snake

Semi-Synthetic Opiates

I watch you like a lottery win
I wash you with love to get the jolly green colour off
Your a white angel now ready to be destroyed with my births silver spoon
I crush you like my enemy no mercy
I grab the harpoon
My syringe sucks you up like a happy child
Gay and light
My brow bleeds withdrawal
My sweat kisses the volcano, the bubbling slut always ready to go
I cool you under my tap
My hand slightly shakes
You are cool now....ready
I grab the python he raps himself with love around my stump
I Look for my vein
Deaths tributary
I find him again
Hurt and angry
I don't care
I scar him again
I watch you enter like a child on the altar
The blade above me
I shoot you in on full auto
Nirvana


----------



## Comfortably Numb

"A Love Poem"

Words can't describe how much you mean to me,
So I'm ending this poem right here.


----------



## stiletto

A Poem

Words condensed
Soup for the soul
Structure, meaning, rhythm.
Doesn't have to rhyme.
Write.

Breaking all the rules,
Nothing we were taught.
Created on the fly,
Simple fleeting thoughts.
Rhyme.

Angst, loving violently,
Pain, suffering, majesty;
Paramount inspiration,
Bongo drums stop.
But this is not,
A Poem


----------



## Siggy

Ok I'll try

A red moon shadows the distant earth

silence

glaciers glisten and listen to the boulders and stones

clouds

hide behind the mountains and wait

Sun arises

the oceans sing and the rivers awake

wind


----------



## MelodyGirl

Sleep, rest, flits, floats
Never there, never gone
Body a slave to the pasttime.

I force it, try to ignore it
But sleep fights in and denies me
Must, can't, slave.

God never sleeps
Who am I? To assume I'm greater
When I can't even make myself not

Sleep.


----------



## Valiums

Dear Elise, sweet Belize,
where can you be?
Waiting on the street
at three for me?
I hold up an eye,
cast about for you.
Standing up, stood up,
what am I to do
but sit down?
My Elise, in Belize!
Where can you be?
I left that town
after you left me.



Well, this is all over the place. Anything for a rhyme, I suppose.


----------



## Dalien

The Sprinkling

Sprinkling, he no doubt knew
Raining, she insisted came through
Twisting and turning neither moved
But the motion kept tuning it up
She poked his eye pushing dots
Face to face losing space, ire fired
The little one settled sorry calming
The sprinkle and rain still drops
“You’re pretty, but I’m real” plops
Twisting and turning motion forwards
Another dot pushed, sadly spoken,
“You broke my heart” turned away
The mighty little one offered softly,
“turn around, I’ll fix it”
A gentler kind of storm… a sprinkling


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Poem? Rhymes ..


A broken machine 
the clock disturbed
If it is clean
why's the potential that curbed?


----------



## OberonHuxley

The venus fly trap"

Her vagina consumed
Her pubes were the eyelashes on a venus fly trap
One gobble at a time
Soon
My entire body was in her
Venus Fly Trap


----------



## Dalien

I have a love affair with my pencil
it feels good between my fingers skipping and flowing stumbling across
the page
it's like breathing


----------



## nonnaci

Leaves falling, the woods decreed.
Recede thy roots, for winter has come.
What lies in passing will be borne anew.
And from those ashes, the cycle renewed.


----------



## Sage del Viento

I devour words
Greedily shoveling them into my mouth
So I can later spit them back at you
Sometimes
No 
Many times
I have choked on them
Because
I did not know my fill


----------



## nonnaci

Clouds swept from horizon's breadth
as days fly by from tunnel's depth.
This is not the end cried the wolf
for the world is still in need of hope.


----------



## Purrfessor

War
A portrayal of false strength
A product of inner suffering
And spread like a contagion
All for others to bear
Suffering
A result of war and pain
An onslaught of selfish destruction
A cycle eternal in despair 
Intervention
A change in the patterns of suffering
A resurrection of the true self
Allowed through the slaying of fear
Love
A cure, an intervention, a resurrection
Armor for any weapon of war
Admired by all who see its beauty
An enemy to all threatened by its
Dominance


----------



## Superfluous

It's as if I chugged cold water, 
after popping a mint in my mouth
my chest refreshed, clear, and light.

It's as if I swimed with an otter,
head focused on a quirky ska tune,
feet pointing south, heart in flight.


----------



## Infermiera

Hey spider spider on my wall
You have made me jump and fall
Please be kind and please just crawl
'Cause I can't move, no not at all.

I have slippers here with me
So please just go and leave me be
All I want is to be free
Oh spider spider please crawl away.


----------



## SoulScream

Empty void, thoughts are blank
Empty soul, every corner’s dark
Creeping from behind
Presence of your past
Time will stop instead of going fast
Slow decay
A smile long gone
Evil spirits fight for wretched throne
To rule over someone dead and gone
Fighting – not an option
Embracing pain – the only choice
Free will is nothing but mirage
Solving problems .. don’t make me laugh
Smile then bleed and put on your favorite mask
To live and suffer is your only task


----------



## SoulScream

Infermiera said:


> Hey spider spider on my wall
> You have made me jump and fall
> Please be kind and please just crawl
> 'Cause I can't move, no not at all.
> 
> I have slippers here with me
> So please just go and leave me be
> All I want is to be free
> Oh spider spider please crawl away.


Where is the flamethrower


----------



## Infermiera

SoulScream said:


> Where is the flamethrower


I wish I had one. heheh


----------



## rainrunner

Kid with the colored chalk, 
Yeah, you, the one sketching
A mural on the sidewalk
I admire your dedication
To your art that will be
Seen as shit and scribbles
That will be washed away
In puddles of color
And drain into the gutter.


----------



## Emerald Legend

_Nihilism_

Instant coffee, 
being drunk by future worm
meal.

Sighs and moans,
from decayed adam's 
apple.

Sweat and saliva
on bloated filthy
skin

Rotting goo,
by scoop-full on cranium..
Xtra-large capacity!!


----------



## nonnaci

_Moon
_
A night of wonders, bless the stars.
Forever do they shine,
Forever do they sign.
But it is you, the moon who sighs,
For light borrowed and thence sorrowed.
Don't be saddened, you give the night's shine.
And so may the night remain silent.


----------



## rainrunner

I wonder sometimes...
whether this is it
or is there
more to this place
this life
are we all just 
wanderers 
searching for
a purpose
something that
from the source
from our hearts
gives meaning
and let us
transcend from merely
being particles just
crossing paths
in this lonely universe


----------



## Hayden

Lovely waxy, squeaky leaves of the only canopy for miles
Home to feathery, squeaky little birds
Birds, moneys who also squeak, snakes,
Smaller they come and bigger they too
From the bottom to the top of the canopy
And peak out sometimes to be the only head for miles
And literally miles of sky

Only the jungle floor something bigger roams
An elephant to, come crashing down, uproot one's home but not one's life
We will lose a life or two
With an elephant on the loose
An elephant on the ground


----------



## trifire

<---Eternal Path--->

There are moments in eternity.
each one beating to the next. 
a moment of chaos leads to one of serenity.
And if we view everything as gifts, then we will feel blessed.

Even in sorrow, can joy be found.
For a sorrow for one can be glee for another
yet still, sorrow is around.

But the sorrow can make us strong,
and the joy allows for motivation.
And there can be joy all along
though the sorrow and grief. 

For we have the peace
that God will always be with us.

Everything is linked,
and we will be united in heaven
So, let's not have our spirits sink.﻿


----------



## luxurieux

I wrote about how fucked up college is, but this was the only part of it that I actually liked. I think it works better on it's own anyway. 

[mentions drug use]


* *





Adderall 

It's amazing how one pill can write an entire paper
when coffee can't even keep me awake anymore.


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE

Tonight, I wait in
Anticipation
For star-struck lovers
With their rose-petal
Lips and wind-like voices.
They moan and sigh in
Unison, like that
Of a million suns
Colliding in heat,
Desperation and
Holy destruction.
I wait in the dark
To fulfil my sick
Pleasure, to watch the
Love I never had.
A moment, almost
There! And now there comes
The release. I float
In the ecstasy
That once was what we
Shared in warm kisses
And tangled white sheets.


----------



## Sage del Viento

I seem to have lost something
And
I know it was never there
But
I can pretend it was
Because
Lies can become truth
When
Believed in long enough


----------



## Infermiera

oh nephew my nephew
why do you hate me so?
I've fed and bathe you
Even changed your diaper 
So full of poo

And yet your eyes are still open
Your cries fill the room.
It breaks my heart
And fill me with gloom

Why won't you rest?
Why won't you sleep?
Why must you make my eyes
so tired and weep?

Oh please I beg you
my darling nephew
Just for tonight
Please don't make me blue


----------



## rainrunner

this song on repeat

Five minutes and fifty-four seconds:
This song I have on repeat
Again and again, repeating and repeating
Rueful lyrics, haunting melody.
Your spectral voice, as though
It were singing my repressed soul
To the beat of its vicissitudes.
An eternal melancholy sings silently
And enchants me. I tried to
Hold on to that decaying melody
And failed, again and again.


----------



## nonnaci

Deep Plunge


Winter beckons from the deep,
implore the sirens, lull it asleep.
Awake today, sunshine and warmth,
like early spring, rain-signs and growth.
Soak up the dew, cherish this moment,
for winter's howl, forsakes postponement.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Abdul Alhazred And The Allegory Of The Cave

When my words are read

They shall be abused

I cannot prevent them from being misused

I do not expect you to agree with my views

Or believe my implausible news

I'm telling the truth

This is not a lie

I have seen hundreds of innocents die

Still they believe that they still are alive

And yet they are empty inside

I know what I saw

I know what I heard

I have no evidence, but heed my word

They say I am mad

They say I am wrong

Still I believe I've been right all along

I saw past the line

It was not divine

You can console me, but I am not fine

Leave me alone with the peace I may find

In the refuge of my broken mind

Your god has no brain

He became insane

Long before humankind lived to feel pain

The light of Heaven has long been destroyed

Space is a frozen black void

I know what I saw

I know what I heard

I have no evidence, but heed my word

They say I am mad

They say I am wrong

Still I believe I've been right all along

The lord rests alone

Upon his black throne

The faceless, the fleshless, the formless unknown

Lost in the remains of a dimension

Far beyond your comprehension

A black solar flare

No life shall be spared

And most dishearteningly, no one will care

For, existence you shall learn to despise

Thus you shall fear not demise

I know what I saw

I know what I heard

I have no evidence, but heed my word

They say I am mad

They say I am wrong

Soon, you shall see I was right all along


----------



## DemonD

Poem oh poem.
Why art thou here?
Do you come for my anxiety
and to quell my fear?

No! 
Thou art only a poem,
in your general direction I sneer!


----------



## rainrunner

Scars of war

That blood-red scar on the old man's
Face that erased his sanguine youth
And transformed a cheerful young lad
Into a drunken taciturn violence -
That blood-red scar does not hide well.

Those glass shards after every fight,
After each time the possessed spirits
He destroyed comes back to haunt -
Those glass shards never get cleaned up;
They lie there, still, like the bodies he witnessed.
His beaten wife too battered to care,
His children in wars of their own.


----------



## Peter

Why?............ I don't know
But,.............. I know
Should I?....... I wouldn't
But,.............. I know
What?........... I don't know
But............... I know
I have to....... I wouldn't
aaaghhhhh..... I know


----------



## nonnaci

Torrent


Water washes blood and grime,
foul demons, fair angels alike.
Tides rose, the oceans dined,
the clouds watched, thunder striked.
No new beginnings? Reply stalled time.
No new kindgoms? Retort sunk reich.
Just be, echoed the torrent.


----------



## Sage del Viento

No camera
While the sky changes colors
Tonight


----------



## CthulhuHat

Ordered night 

A looming dark conquers the rooftops, 
Blackness un-seen from the pin pricked starlight,
Amongst them, life, a trickled dust, 
Ghosts formed in the rubble and damp.

The smell of the rain overwhelming, 
Until the light stars grow.


----------



## conscius

caramel_choctop said:


> I saw this in the NF forum and decided to make a general one.


You know, we NFs are not exclusive, we do welcome sleepovers in our thread. 

http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...-spend-five-minutes-write-poem-right-now.html

Seriously though, I am happy that the poetry thread doing well and it even inspired other threads. So I'll just share a poem of my own here:

You and I can sit In silence 
Storm is howling, there's violence 
inside.


----------



## Ferin

These words come so naturally, when they're all I think about.

*

Happily Ever Absolution*

Haunted, by intangible space
I suffer like a blank white page
My eyes see red, then dark blue
You say I make my own choices, so why can't you?
Conflict after conflict
Guilt pulls me like the tide
I reverberate like a deafening siren
Betwixt a desolate mountainside

Outside I am pure silence
Inside I beg for silence
I sprint back to anguish
Because I'm afraid of hurting you
Insecure and inept
You've attached to me like glue
How can I give solace
When I am stricken too?

The exit strategy seems simple
Just get up and walk away
I wish inside it were that easy
I dream about it every day
Harmony, Peace, Happiness
Seem distant ideals of the past
I lied about being honest
And honestly I'm out of lies
Because the stirring I once felt
That love was never true 
I can't see you anymore 
Only red, then dark blue.


----------



## Sage del Viento

...


----------



## nonnaci

Night


Shadows hide well-trodden paths,
but footsteps cleave through darkness.


Night parts for no man.
Be still and let night speak.


----------

